# Eggs and Diabetes



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 6, 2018)

*Egg-cellent News for People With Diabetes*
_BerkeleyWellness.com_
August 8, 2018

For  decades, nutrition guidelines advised limiting eggs because it was  thought that they raised blood cholesterol and had adverse heart and  metabolic effects. While such restrictions have largely been lifted for  the general population in recent years, the recommendation for people  with diabetes has remained murkier because of mixed research findings,  with observational studies tending to suggest unfavorable effects of  eggs. 

 But clinical trials, which can establish causation, have had more encouraging results—and now, an Australian study in the_ American Journal of Clinical Nutrition_ in 2018 offers the best evidence yet that people with diabetes don’t need to strictly limit eggs. 

 The study, supported by the egg industry and called DIABEGG, builds on a  2015 study that randomly assigned 140 overweight or obese people with  prediabetes or type 2 diabetes (T2D) to either a high egg intake (two  eggs a day) or low egg intake (less than two a week) for three months;  all participants followed a healthy diet that emphasized replacing  saturated fats (as in butter) with unsaturated fats (as in vegetable  oils and avocado). At the end, the researchers found no differences in  blood cholesterol, triglycerides, and glycemic control between the  groups.

 For the new analysis, the participants were followed for an additional  nine months, during which time they continued their high or low egg  intake. As was found earlier, the high-egg group had no adverse changes  in those cardiovascular disease markers. In addition, there were no  changesin markers of inflammation or oxidative stress at any point in  the follow-up period. Combining the two studies makes this the longest  clinical assessment of the cardiovascular effects of eggs in a diabetic  population.

 According to the authors, their findings “suggest that a high-egg diet  is safe for those with T2D—just as for the general population.” The  study did not, however, look at actual cardiovascular outcomes.

*Also see* A New Spin on Eggs.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 6, 2018)

I give them to my dogs too.  My cats don't like eggs, at least a la carte.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 6, 2018)

31 Healthy Egg Recipes For Breakfast - Egg Breakfast Ideas

Indian-spiced scrambled eggs are a breakfast-for-dinner hit - The Washington Post


----------

